

Observations from 10 Months Working at a Small Startup - a-kill-ease
http://www.tortoiseandachilles.com/2007/09/observations-from-10-months-at-startup_03.html
Observations about startup life and manager after working for 10 months at a small venture-capital funded startup.
======
awt
I like the point about keeping cool in tense situations and not making
disparrageing remarks about co-workers. You just can't break that rule.

------
Jd
"The common failing of programming groups today is too little management
control, no too much" -F. Brooks in the mythical man-month

A-kill-ease, Is this still true today? True in your experience? Would it have
been corrected simply by the addition of technically-skilled managers, as you
suggest, or were there too many other things wrong to begin with?

------
dpapathanasiou
1, 7, 9 and 12 are universal.

------
mynameishere
Man that tortoise picture shocked me at first. I won't tell you why.

------
edw519
This situation sounds like a classic example of what happens when someone
throws a bunch of money (and not much else) at a business opportunity.
Unfortunately for most hackers, we don't often get opportunities in startups
like this until AFTER the infusion of cash with all of its inherent problems.

That is, of course, unless you start it yourself.

------
rwebb
what about non-technical offsite CEOs that read lots of non-fiction!?!

